
Lever: a programming language with built-in support for GUI and OpenGL - mabynogy
https://leverlanguage.com/
======
throwaway7645
If you want to see really easy to use native GUIs, look at Red/RedSystem. The
runtime manages to be both very high level and tiny. It is basically a
reworked Rebol with a built-in system language DSL that allows you to compile
miniscule binaries. It's still in the early stages though.

~~~
jonathonf
I'm waiting for native GUI support under Linux. While running it under WINE
works fine it feels a bit suboptimal. (64-bit support would also be nice to
simplify deployment)

~~~
throwaway7645
Nice. I wonder how many people are actually using or keeping tabs on Red.

------
isaiahg
It seems like it's targeting gamedev and virtual reality. But it's not likely
going to see much use of it's slower than Python.

~~~
throwaway7645
I don't understand how something built using RPython & C FFI libraries could
be much slower than Python as RPython is fairly fast. Maybe the built
something on top of RPython akin to CPython, but slower? Still looks like an
interesting project.

------
milesrout
Trying to implement asynchronicity using an explicit event loop is a tried and
failed approach. Look at asyncio in Python, for example.

Async/await is a little verbose, but async/await-native efforts like curio and
its little ecosystem are the future.

~~~
beagle3
"failed"?

Win32 is hardly a failure, and it is an explicit event loop (and there are
many other examples). async/await seems like a better alternative, but
"failed" is wrong.

~~~
milesrout
Win32 is absolutely a failure: it's an unusable, unreadable, unwritable API
that was so bad that it convinced Microsoft to essentially switch to C#.

------
ElectronCharge
It seems an implementation using the pypy runtime might be a better idea.

All that said, with Vulkan here and parallelism in general being the way of
the future, Python with its GIL limitation seems an odd choice.

------
graphememes
Another week another language

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive or snarky dismissals to HN. It degrades the
quality of discussion we're hoping for.

